# Anyone use the 260 Rem to hunt deer?



## HotDog (Aug 5, 2009)

I bought my brothers Remington Model 7 in 260 Rem. Anyone hunt deer with this caliber? I've got a buddy that had a TC Encore in 260 but he didn't like it. He was shooting 140gr Rem factory loads and had some deer get away. Now I understand that with any caliber ya got hit em in the goodies but this guy doesn't usually let deer get away. I'm thinking a hand load with a lighter bullet, maybe 120gr might be the ticket.
          Any thought or ideas?


----------



## mrfudd (Aug 5, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the .260. The Swedes use the very similar 6.5x55 to kill Moose, so the issue is not with the round. 140 or 120 grain coreloks will kill any deer-if you hit it properly.


----------



## redjoe (Aug 5, 2009)

*260*

I have a 260 and love it.  In fact I'm looking to put together an encore with 260 bbl.  I prefer the 120 Remington and had very good results with grouping.  If you look at remingto site and compare the 120 gr in 260 and 7mm-08 you'll find their almost identical.  Both rounds are based on the .308 case.


----------



## jglenn (Aug 5, 2009)

260 with accubonds will flat do the job

my mdl 7 refuses to shoot any load over 1" most are around .5 and I like the 130 and 140 gr.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 5, 2009)

I use it's ballistic twin the 6.5x55.   I handload and run the Remington Corelocks to about 2750 fps and also I've used the 140g Nosler Partition.    Thus far I've not had a bullet fail to exit; however, I'm going to try the 130g Nosler Accubonds this year.


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 5, 2009)

Not a 260 but I use a 260AI. One of the best 308 cased rounds. I shoot 140 Hunting Bergers moving about 2850

Side Note: If you handload use 7mm-08 Win Brass necked down or Lapua Necked up 243 brass. Remington brass is too soft and will loose the primer pockets after 3 fires if you are getting near max loads.


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 5, 2009)

I shot 140 Bergers in a 6.5-284 (which is just a faster .260).  I have also used 140 GameKings with success.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Aug 5, 2009)

If your buddy was losing deer with a 260, he needed to be spending more time at the range and less in the woods. ANY shot from that round in the vitals will result in a very, very dead deer, quickly.


----------



## Doyle (Aug 6, 2009)

Up until recently, the only factory 120grn rounds (that were commonly available) were the Federal ballistic tips and Remington Accutips (their version of a ballistic tips).   I don't like ballistic tips, so I went with the 140grn Federals.  125grn Nosler Partitions are made (I think it's Corbon that sells them), but they are very hard to find.

Lately, Federal has been making Fusions with 120grn bullets in .260.   As a bonus, the Fusions are also about $10/box cheaper than other premium bullets.   When my current  supply of Federal 140's are used up, I'm switching to the 120 Fusions.

As a side note, this year I'll be hunting with 2 .260 firearms.  I picked up a Rem model 7 with the short barrel (perfect light treestand gun) to match the Rem XP100R pistol I already had.


----------



## howl (Aug 6, 2009)

120gr NBT drops them like flipping a switch and keeps on going. If you want to use anything over 130 grains you might as well get a 7mm08. Its faster with the heavier bullets.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 6, 2009)

My son has a Ruger Compact .260 that is a sweet little rifle!

I want to try the 120's in it this year.


----------



## Randy (Aug 6, 2009)

No reason for the 260 since there is the 7mm-08 IMO.  On a side note I know of a nice buck that was shot in the neck that fell to the ground like a sack of potatoes.  As the hunter ejected the shell and was sitting there admiring his nice buck, it stood up and walked off.  We never found it nor nor any sign of it.


----------



## TreeFrog (Aug 6, 2009)

No reason for the 7mm-08 since there is a .308 IMO but that said the .260 is more than enough gun for any whitetail anywhere.  The gun would also be an ideal choice for pronghorn and sheep.  Any .260 bullet from 120-140 grains is capable of a clean kill.  I might stay with the heavier bullets if you intend to use it for black bears, elk, or similar but I recommend that you find what your gun likes best for accuracy and leave it alone.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Aug 6, 2009)

Randy said:


> No reason for the 260 since there is the 7mm-08 IMO.  On a side note I know of a nice buck that was shot in the neck that fell to the ground like a sack of potatoes.  As the hunter ejected the shell and was sitting there admiring his nice buck, it stood up and walked off.  We never found it nor nor any sign of it.



That's what happens when someone makes a marginal shot on a deer in the neck and misses the spine, jugular and windpipe. My suggestion to that hunter would be to practice better shot placement in the future.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 6, 2009)

grouper sandwich said:


> That's what happens when someone makes a marginal shot on a deer in the neck and misses the spine, jugular and windpipe. My suggestion to that hunter would be to practice better shot placement in the future.



Yep - would have happed with the 7mm-08, .308 Win, .30-06, etc too.   Classic case of poor shot placement.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 6, 2009)

TreeFrog said:


> No reason for the 7mm-08 since there is a .308 IMO but that said the .260 is more than enough gun for any whitetail anywhere.  The gun would also be an ideal choice for pronghorn and sheep.  Any .260 bullet from 120-140 grains is capable of a clean kill.  I might stay with the heavier bullets if you intend to use it for black bears, elk, or similar but I recommend that you find what your gun likes best for accuracy and leave it alone.



No reason for the 7mm-08 because there is the 7mm Mauser (75 years before the .308) .

No need for the .260 because there is the 6.5 X 55 Mauser

Oh, wait --them's some of them infernal European calibers.   I can't read no metric crap.


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 6, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> No reason for the 7mm-08 because there is the 7mm Mauser (75 years before the .308) .
> 
> No need for the .260 because there is the 6.5 X 55 Mauser
> 
> Oh, wait --them's some of them infernal European calibers.   I can't read no metric crap.



Be like me and go with a blend.  6.5-284 gives you an ol' obsolete caliber AND the metric system.  

Shoulda named it the .260 Royale with cheese.


----------



## Randy (Aug 6, 2009)

grouper sandwich said:


> That's what happens when someone makes a marginal shot on a deer in the neck and misses the spine, jugular and windpipe. My suggestion to that hunter would be to practice better shot placement in the future.


I agree........just saying.  The real point is the 260 leaves little room for bad shots.  Not that that is an excuse, people kill deer with 223's every year.  There is just not a lot of room for error.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 6, 2009)

There is not a nickles worth of difference in the killing power, energy, drop, room for shot error, or any other factor, between the .308, 7-08, and the 260


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 6, 2009)

redjoe said:


> I have a 260 and love it.  In fact I'm looking to put together an encore with 260 bbl.  I prefer the 120 Remington and had very good results with grouping.  If you look at remingto site and compare the 120 gr in 260 and 7mm-08 you'll find their almost identical.  Both rounds are based on the .308 case.


just a little ribbing in fun, if they came from a .308 case, why not shoot a .308?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 6, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> just a little ribbing in fun, if they came from a .308 case, why not shoot a .308?



The .308 came from the .30-06 which came from the 7mm Mauser, so ......


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 6, 2009)

Randy said:


> I agree........just saying.  The real point is the 260 leaves little room for bad shots.  Not that that is an excuse, people kill deer with 223's every year.  There is just not a lot of room for error.



Which caliber would you suggest has a lot of room for bad shots?


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeff Phillips said:


> There is not a nickles worth of difference in the killing power, energy, drop, room for shot error, or any other factor, between the .308, 7-08, and the 260




Well, one has the ability to deliver heavier bullets for less wind drift.............


----------



## mrfudd (Aug 6, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Which caliber would you suggest has a lot of room for bad shots?



50 BMG, 20mm?


----------



## Buzz (Aug 6, 2009)

Randy said:


> I agree........just saying.  The real point is the 260 leaves little room for bad shots.  Not that that is an excuse, people kill deer with 223's every year.  There is just not a lot of room for error.



The thought that a .260 Remington is in anyway shape or form marginal for deer is a bad joke.   There isn't a penny worth a difference in game performance between the .260 Remington and a 7mm/08, or about 20 other chamberings for that matter.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 6, 2009)

mrfudd said:


> 50 BMG, 20mm?



How about a Bazooka or an RPG?


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 6, 2009)

Randy said:


> No reason for the 260 since there is the 7mm-08 IMO.  On a side note I know of a nice buck that was shot in the neck that fell to the ground like a sack of potatoes.  As the hunter ejected the shell and was sitting there admiring his nice buck, it stood up and walked off.  We never found it nor nor any sign of it.



Well, no disrespect but it was not hit well! 22 LR and Mag to the neck is a dead deer, 260 is much better. I hit one in the neck at 60 yards, looked like the site of a mass killing, blew stuff everywhere! I hit them behind the shoulder, and they drop like a ton of bricks. I saw and see no difference in teh way a deer reacts to a .308 150gr partition and a .260 140 gr Gameking.


----------



## Randy (Aug 6, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Which caliber would you suggest has a lot of room for bad shots?



Well I have see the 300mag do some nasty stuff.   Or that I shoot one or even want to but I saw one bow a deers head off from a shoot in the neck.  I also saw a doe fall over dead from what I thought was a perfct shot from 350 yards.  But when we got to her she had been hit in the back thigh.  It is not necessarily the caliber or the power of the cartridge but the construction of the bullet.  And when you get to lighter caliber manufactured rounds are for small game and varmints.


----------



## HotDog (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. I'll let you know how it goes in November.


----------



## bublewis (Aug 6, 2009)

I've shot several 260's, and I think it's a nice little round.  A friend of mine hunted with a 7-08 for years until the 260 came out; I sold him a 700 Ti. in it, and he loves it.  I believe that he has mainly used 120gr BT's.  I like the 125gr NP's and 140 SBT's too.  The 260 never caught on much.  I think this is because it just doesn't offer anything new or better for deer hunting; target shooting, maybe, but not for deer hunting.  Anymore people expect a caliber to kill and bury a deer all at once.  What's the big deal?  If it runs 25 yds., it'll tag and bag just the same.


----------



## 30-338 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hotdog, since you mentioned reloading for the 260, I'll write out my dealings with it.  I know somebody with one and I worked up a load for his gun.  It has been very effective on deer.  He is using a Model 700 Rem with a 22" or 24" barrel.  I settled on the 120 grain Sierra  prohunter and Hodgdon 4831.  I tried H414, but couldn't get a good group with it.  According to the Hodgdon manual 50 grains of 4831 is the max with the 120 grain bullets.  I ended up getting the best group with 49.5 grains of H4831, a WLR primer, and an overall length of 2.770.  As you know, follow the Hodgdon manual and start at the suggested starting point and work up.  I know someone with a Ruger 77 and H4831 also shot well in his gun.  I hope this helps.


----------



## bear-229 (Aug 9, 2009)

my son shoots a ruger compact 260 with managed recoil's.
very SWEET shooting gun.

he has pulled the trigger 1 time and has 1 dead deer.

i was looking for a 7-08 when i bought it. but love it now. i want another for my other son.


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 10, 2009)

I traded mine here on Woody's that I had for years.  A very sweet shooting deer rifle.  If your buddy can't shoot, it just don't matter what he's shooting.  Here's a lesson from many of us to him via you.  "Don't shoot deer in the neck".  I killed over a dozen deer with mine and all of them died very effectively.  I reloaded for mine and decided that the 120gr NBTs were a bit too frangible, but I never lost a deer to one..

Differences between a 260/7mm-08/308?  Well many 1000 yard target shooters are going to the 260 for less drop and less winddrift than the 308 and I've never heard of any competing with the 7mm-08 at all.  I have shot my 260 and 308 at the range together on the same day.  The 260 DOES have less recoil which is a bonus for some folks.  It was very pleasant to shoot.


----------



## Randy (Aug 10, 2009)

leoparddog said:


> I've never heard of any competing with the 7mm-08 at all.



Not sure what kind of target shooters you are talking about but the 7mm-08 was invented/wildcatted originally as a target round for the pistol shooters shooting the long rams.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 10, 2009)

It seems to me that the 6.5x284 is far more popular amongst the benchrest crowd than the 7mm/08 because it will shoot considerably  flatter with the VLD style bullets than the 7mm/08, as will the .260 Remington.   The 140g Berger VLD in a 0.264 has a BC of 0.612 and a 7mm bore can't compete with that until you get to over 160g.  The 7mm/08 case doesn't have the juice to drive the bullet to the speed of the 140g VLD in either of the 0.264" rounds not to mention the heavier bullet would present more recoil and the limited number of benchrest folks I know would certainly welcome less recoil for similar or better performance.   Simply put the .260 Remington and 6.5x284 are awesome long range target rounds.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 10, 2009)

And the .264WM is even sweeter!

6.5's are very special.  A great balance of SD and BC.


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 10, 2009)

Buzz said:


> It seems to me that the 6.5x284 is far more popular amongst the benchrest crowd than the 7mm/08 because it will shoot considerably  flatter with the VLD style bullets than the 7mm/08, as will the .260 Remington.   The 140g Berger VLD in a 0.264 has a BC of 0.612 and a 7mm bore can't compete with that until you get to over 160g.  The 7mm/08 case doesn't have the juice to drive the bullet to the speed of the 140g VLD in either of the 0.264" rounds not to mention the heavier bullet would present more recoil and the limited number of benchrest folks I know would certainly welcome less recoil for similar or better performance.   Simply put the .260 Remington and 6.5x284 are awesome long range target rounds.



Great post!


----------



## sriviere (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm working up 260 loads using the 130g Nosler Accubond in a Ruger M77 bolt action rifle.  I've got RL17, RL15, Varget and IMR4320 powders but I've only found listings for RL15.  Can anyone provide some alternatives?


----------



## Buzz (Sep 6, 2009)

sriviere said:


> Can anyone provide some alternatives?



Well - if it were me, I'd buy a slower powder like IMR 4350, RL19, or H4831.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 6, 2009)

H414 or Win 760 are great choices.  middle burning powders work very well with the 260.


----------



## Hammack (Sep 6, 2009)

The 260 is a fine choice for deer sized game.  I am currently building a 260 on a 700 Rem action to play with this year.  I have been a fan of the 6.5mm's for some years.  My main rifle is a 264 win mag that I built some years ago.  The 6.5mm bullets will make up for in penetration what energy it lacks when compared to the 7mm-08.   In other words they penetrate more than their size would have you believe.  This is because of the high sectional density they have.  If a deer is lost with a 260 then ONLY the shooter is to blame.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Sep 7, 2009)

Varget, BLC-2  and W-760 all work well in the 6.5's  My 6.5 284 lives on RL-22.


----------



## Win1917 (Sep 7, 2009)

> Not sure what kind of target shooters you are talking about but the 7mm-08 was invented/wildcatted originally as a target round for the pistol shooters shooting the long rams.



It was a popular round in high power rifle silhouette but from what I understand it's long been replaced by the 260 as the choice cartridge now. In handgun silhouette a 7-08 is way more cartridge than needed. I don't shoot big bore but I hear a lot guys using 6.5br, 7br, 7tcu and stuff like that. The problem with target shooting is that sometimes it's like a school of fish. One minute they're all going one way and then somebody wins with something different and the next year everyone's jumped ship to the new must-have .   

The 7-08 and 260 are both great rounds and I can't imagine anyone being disappointed in either for deer hunting. I'm using 15" Encore in 260 this year.


----------



## Buckhead (Sep 7, 2009)

Great round for whitetails.  My favorite tree stand rifle is a LSS Mountain rifle in .260.  I have a Zeiss Diavari 3 x 9 on it and it is a sweet rig.  Have taken several deer with that rifle.  The largest being a 10 pt that field dressed at 165 lbs.  No problems with deer running.  Honestly can't tell any difference between the .260 and my .30 - 06 with comparable shots.   125 grain partitions are my favorite load.  Second to that, 120 grain ballistic tips.


----------



## shane256 (Aug 20, 2012)

I realize this is an older thread, but I just signed up 

I hunt with a .260 Remington and it's my favorite cartridge for whitetails. I have yet to have a deer run out of my sight and a number of them have never left their tracks when they were hit. I think the one that ran the farthest went about 30yds from where it was hit. I've never shot more than once at a deer and have never lost a deer with it. I like using 140gr bullets and haven't recovered one yet. I've been thinking about switching to 120gr or 130gr but since nothing seems to be broken, I'm hesitant to try to fix anything 

I have a Thompson Center Encore Pro Hunter with a 24" MGM barrel. I like this set up a lot because the overall length of the rifle is about 6" shorter than my 22" bolt action .30-06. that makes it great for use in shooting houses and tree stands. Even with its heavy contour barrel, it's still very light (about 7lbs with scope, sling, etc.) so it's easy to carry but even then it has mild recoil. Since the summer I got it four years ago (three deer seasons hunting with it, this coming season will be my 4th), my .30-06 and my .270Win rifles have only left my safe to go to the range. My .260 is my go-to rifle.

Sure, there's not really anything the .260 can do that a 7mm-08 can't but that works both ways, IMO.


----------

